# parlor stanchions



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody have any good pictures or know of any websites where I can see them I would like to set up to milk 4 at a time I work in an aluminum fabrication shop and am trying to save a little money by doing it myself. Any tips ideas or things you wish you'd changed or would like to change on yours will be appreciated

Thanks
Kenneth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine are wider and longer than my aluminum show stand. They are also heavy duty for years (the first black one is at least 20 years old) of big heavy nubians up and down off of them, that one also sat outside for about 8 years before a barn big enough to milk in.

If I could, I would have the three to the right connected, so you simply pulled a lever to close or open all three, but also be able to open on at a time...but I still would have a single milkstand to the left, it is where I trim feet, doctor, put in CIDR's, pull blood, everything.

I want a milkstand long enough to sit at the butt of, I want it wide enough to sit at either side, it has to be big enough for the biggest does heads, but go down small enough to hold kids once about 3 months for feet trimming.

My head holds are different because when we dairied we also ran our Boers with horns through.

Don't worry we have gals on here with real milking parlors to make you drool  Welcome to the forum! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Vicki I am having a new one built by a neighbor -can I steal this to show him your double? 
Do you have a pic of the head gate? 
Can't wait to see all the photos on this thread since we are redoing our milk room this winter!

I guess that rumor is true ....that your goats don't poop 

Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will snap a head gate photo...it's pretty hysterical when I do shlep myself to a show and the girls are supposed to figure out how to duck their head under the normal kind of headgates  And of course, steal away, you put up a photo it isn't really yours anymore anyway 

I rarely have poop in the milkroom area.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35101050.26255.100000466938919&type=3&theater

This is my milking parlor and head gate system made with 1.5" pipe by www.gardnerbarn.com (go there to see detail picture) five gates in total, 8 feet long. The picture show the parlor set up to milk my Jersey. The head gates are set into the concrete milking platform. There is a wooden trough on the wall for feed, the does eat their grain in the parlor. I love them, they have worked well since 2008. You work in fabrication, you could easily build something that will work for your barn. I have to add that it is all adjustable to fit any size animal; goat or sheep.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Jenifer, I really like your parlor! Beautiful.


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Vicki how does yours secure the goats?

Jennifer now that I've seen your pics I think a local guy has one similar to it I didn't realize it was auto locking I'll go look at his and see

Interested in seeing more if y'all have them

Daniel what have you got in mind of using?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My goats have NEVER pooped while being milked or even waiting to be milked. I thought it was normal that they hold it.

Vicki-your hoses seem so long, is that the standard size for milking hoses? Is it difficult to wash them?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no standard size, it's what fits from the lid to the teat. 12 inches long or 4 feet, they all are a bear to clean, I have this weighted fishing line and hook that I drag a piece of towel through during my Saturday cleanings/soakings. Rest of the week I simply run soapy water and then bleach water through and hang to dry, twice a day. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a link to pics of my parlor:
http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums...ng Parlor/?track=share_email_album_view_click

More info in the for sale/trade section of this forum under 'Custom Made Milking Parlors, any size'

Mine is a 10 stands side by side, no lock-ups, but dividers between the goats' heads, and it's a rapid exit. I love it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can imgaine the rodeo when does do not have head stanchion closings when you introduce new goats....when you add first fresheners, when doe 1 hates doe 3 and fights through doe 2  By several months I can milk most of my goats without ever locking them in...well unless they run out of food and their neighbor has some left, then inflations start flying....this has to be a milking routine everyone is stress free in. 

In one setup like this, it left the helper having to hold does heads in and clipping them when new into place with double end snaps, so they could not move, obviously the person milking can't control anything...you also have to run around to add feed. Most you have to walk up this stanchion yourself to fill feed. Take all this extra labor into account when you put your stanchions together....form and function.

The nice thing about this kind of feed system is the amount of goats you can get up on the stanchion (which is usually cement) and all in and and all out system works really well, instead of all 50 goats living in a huge stall, you have 5 stalls with 10 goats in each. All 10 goats go up to be milked at the same time, leaving their pen empty for hay, water, minerals to be filled and dirty spots in their stall to be cleaned...having their stall empty twice a day and not having to fight goats is a blessing. The does all kid together and living in such small groups it also means the does are much less stressed from crowding conditions. It also can mean keeping breeds together, swiss breeds that kid eaisly winter, an Nubians that are so easy to control out of season breedings with. Year round milk. Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Marion-

How do you keep the goats in their own stall and how do you release the goats? Is there some kind of lever that drops the dividers or something?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki, are you talking about my parlor and set-up when you say 'rodeo'? That's ridiculous. I have no problem introducing fresh does and yearlings, because my whole herd loves the parlor, and the new ladies, although 'surprised' by the up ramp, walk right in with everyone else and then only for the first milking need to learn to walk on to the first free spot and eat. It is the calmest, most stress free system I have ever seen in working and I get to enjoy it every day. Please don't dis the system before you have seen it (coffee is ready, come on over!)

It took me about 2 weeks when I introduced the parlor to the whole herd, because then, nobody knew what they were doing (including me!). So for introduction we led the does to their spot and made sure they stayed until the next doe 'locked' them in. Once they know the system, and they love their feed, there's no problems. Feed is already waiting for them, and I can add feed while milking, so the does are never without feed in the parlor. Oh, and i have two horned Saanens and it's no problem: they fit in my parlor!

Nancy, the whole feed through with front gate is on a rolling system, so I lift a lever and pull that forward after I lifted the end gate by the down ramp, and then the does all leave. The fact that I can move the front gate like that means that I can also adjust this parlor for groups of smeller does, so very handy if you have a group of yearlings or smaller breed goats.

Also living in groupd


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, reply screen was flashing and acting up. 

Also, living in groups of 25 and up seems to be a system that works excellent for me, since there is a lot less fighting there than in the smaller groups I have. The does seem to form sub groups and have plenty of space (with a large bedded barn area and an attched pasture) to leave if Doe 17 doesn't like them today (oh and I just wrote that, but everyone has a name here and I know them all, too, actually don't have a 17, since that number was lost at a show.... she's 23 now and goes by 'Fantasy').

I guess each and everyone needs to find a system that works for them, their barn and their farm/yard lay-out.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> since there is a lot less fighting there than in the smaller groups I have.


I can certainly attest to that. Never had this kind of daily tussling going on when we had a far larger herd. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Marion I have worked that system before. I have spent the last two years helping new microdairies get started for a company who sells pipeline systems for goats and whole systems for cows. It takes a great deal of patience and very cooperative goats for your setup...and yes without help you have a rodeo when you add new goats. I was the helper several times who had to hold does by their collars. By the time a person by themselves walked new commers in and got them settled, they would run out of grain before they were milked and start backing up, lifting their heads to leave, stomping their feet, disrupting the does beside them, and in the worse case it was does not new to the farm just new to the new dairy setup...or bossy does were trying to get the grain in the areas beside them.

Nobody is dissing anything, there is downfalls and pitfalls to each system, some it's cleaning, others take up way to much precious room...but we will discuss the good with the bad on here.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahhhhmmmm, all good and well, but I am the only one who has my system, since we designed it ourselves! :biggrin

The does can not steal from their neighbors because I have dividers between them, and I can have my ten does standing, two with milkers on and take my time either checking on the feed, even walking into the barn or just quietly contemplating life or talking to my goats. I am sure you know a lot about about milking systems, I am sure you saw some bad ones, and I am all for 'discussing the good with the bad', but I thoroughly hate it when people think they can give people group info that can't be grouped. I have very normal goats, they are no saints, some are scaredy cats who don't like change, just like everyone else's goats and they work fine with my system, so apparently my parlor must be very different than what you have worked with. 

Like I said, it took a week or two to get everyone eadjusted, but that's all and now one new doe in the herd is absolutely no problem at all.

Oh, and I always milk and do all chores by myself.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

It all depends on what you want. You can build a 4ft X 12ft concrete slab on cinderblocks and put a head locking stanchion system from Garnder Equipment (920) 386-4880 in Juneau WI for less than $800. It will automatically lock in 8 goats at a time to be milked - or you can bring in 4 and sit down between each one and milk by hand if that's the way you want to do it. A one lever release lets all of them go at once.


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info Jennifer and Tim y'all are using garnder's setup do you have any complaints? Vicki did you get a chance to take a pic of your head gate? 

I definitely want something that locks any suggestions on deck height? I've Dennis some cow dairies that put the udders about chest level which seems comfortable I also see surplus cattle milk line parts on eBay will the cups work with the proper liners? As well as pulsators? Also what do I need to look for when buying a pulsator to milk 4 
goats at a time? I am putting together my vacuum pump and balance tank myself thanks goes out to Steve at misty crystal ranch he has been a great help and inspiration on the DIY part and has took the time to walk me through it I just hope I can get it all together come spring LOL. My problem with the milk line is knowing the parts or would it be possible to milk the goats into one bucket or would I have to have 2 sorry so many questions I just wanna have a good idea where I'm going before I start

Thanks
Kenneth Flippen


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you building a pipeline system or bucket system? My animals stand on a platform that is 27" or so high which makes milking a no-bend issue for me. Stuff for a pipeline can be found used with the biggest expenses being the milk pump, regulator for the vacuum, circuitry boards for the pulsation and milk pump. Line is easy to find, receiver jar and clamps. I have a DeLaval system and most involved used parts. There is one 5' length of ss with the nipples for the milk hoses that was new. and the rest is a combination of glass and ss pipe. The milking system is invaluable and I put my money there and purchased a smaller, less expensive pasteurizer. I will use my system if I am only milking a few does, my hand can no longer comfortably hand-milk. I also have a 7 gallon bucket and lid to use if I do not want to use the pipeline, but only the vacuum. I have electric pulsators for all. They are connected to the main board. The cow's pulsator is different and separate from the goat's. I still milk the cows on the pipeline though.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Tim-

Thanks for the reference of Gardner Equipment! Here is the website http://www.gardnerbarn.com/Goat.htm this is very helpful as we are planning the new barn!


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I had rather use a bucket but would like to catch it all in one bucket if that's possible just wondering what parts are needed? There are a couple cattle dairies close by that may have some usable equipment if I just knew what to ask for LOL

Kenneth


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Very simple head gates my husband welded me for Christmas a few years ago. They work great. They are mounted on a metal strip that is just bolted to a wood platform that is a one piece base. He overestimated the space needed between them and I clip a third goat in the middle. He is going to be welding me another head gate to put there for Christmas this year (I hope). I scrapped together the dividers to keep them out of each others grain tubs and they have lasted 3 years-lol! Time for new ones (and replace my lovely feed sack insulation covering *snort*). My platform is pretty low. I sit on a 5 gallon bucket and milk by machine and hand. I love that the goats are close together...3 udders just boom, boom boom. Done! I see no reason it wouldn't work for 4. Each doe adjusts to her spot and they come in pretty organized. Its nice to have separate exits and entrances for the milk room.


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

Halo-M Nubians said:


> Very simple head gates my husband welded me for Christmas a few years ago. They work great. They are mounted on a metal strip that is just bolted to a wood platform that is a one piece base. He overestimated the space needed between them and I clip a third goat in the middle. He is going to be welding me another head gate to put there for Christmas this year (I hope). I scrapped together the dividers to keep them out of each others grain tubs and they have lasted 3 years-lol! Time for new ones (and replace my lovely feed sack insulation covering *snort*). My platform is pretty low. I sit on a 5 gallon bucket and milk by machine and hand. I love that the goats are close together...3 udders just boom, boom boom. Done! I see no reason it wouldn't work for 4. Each doe adjusts to her spot and they come in pretty organized. Its nice to have separate exits and entrances for the milk room.


Thanks for the picture


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Kenneth F. said:


> I think I had rather use a bucket but would like to catch it all in one bucket if that's possible just wondering what parts are needed? There are a couple cattle dairies close by that may have some usable equipment if I just knew what to ask for LOL
> 
> Kenneth


I have a double 10 and use 2 pails. I f you want to milk 50 goats and use only one pail, milking will be slow (there are pails with double attachments, so you could still milk two does at a time which is fine if you let up to ten does at a time in your parlor - it's what I have), and you'd walk yourself silly emptying that pail in the bulk tank all the time, because the one bucket will never hold 50 does' worth of milk. Filtering will also be an issue that may slow you down. I don't have a pipeline yet, but am definitely going to put one in after working the pail-filter into the tank system for a few months. Too slow and too risky (milk is exposed to open air too long in my opinion)

I think I gave you a list of what you need earlier, but these are the things you could pick up at a dairy that closed down: bulk tank with cooling system, double stainless steel sink, vaccuum pump, milk pails, pulsators (which can be on milkpail lids, or on your vaccuum line, as long as you have them), pipeline. I would not use used hoses.

Realize that to be grade A there are requirements to your parlor and milkroom, so you need to be a stickler to certain materials. In my state you can not use wood in your parlor, so I have metal stands and ramps, concrete is okay too.i


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help Trysta I haven't thought about the constant emptying that would old quick as far as pulsators go will any of the work? How many are needed to milk four does at once? With two does on bucket will it just have one pulsator? The reason I'm stuck on four at once is that my vacuum pump will handle it so I would like to go with it 

Kenneth


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Kenneth, no offense, but I think it would help you to visit a dairy farm and see how the milking works, because it will help you understand what every part of the equipment actually does. It doesn't have to be a goat dairy (can be hard to find), just a small dairy in your area. I have the impression that you don't know a whole lot about milking equipment yet, but don't worry, it's not rocket science and I'm sure a local dairy man would be willing to explain his sytem to you. 

Usually it's one pulsator per milk bucket, even if it has double attachments. When the pulsators are on the vacuum line it would be one pulsator per milker. Oh, and you would also need a regulator, of course, to keep your vacuum constant. I understand you have a vacuum pump that can handle milking 4 does at a time? What kind of parlor are you thinking about? Mine is a single ten with room to make it a double ten in the future, for which I would like to have a pipeline and 5-10 milking units in the future (depending on my feeding system). I know my system can handle that since I have an extra vacuum pump I can add. That would probably work for you too. 

.


----------



## Kenneth F. (Sep 15, 2011)

None taken I've been planning to go look at one I talked to the guy closest to me a couple weeks who and he was having run of bad luck with his tobacco so I didn't ask as he was real busy but I'm gonna go back and talk to him

Kenneth


----------

